# Rotisserie place



## irina (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to share my idea with professionals and, perhaps, get some feedbacks. I will really appreciate that. 
I have never worked in restaurants, some sort of training and participation in school's presentations in restaurants while in school i don't count as actual work. I have LCB diploma, but couldn't get a job here. I applied in several restaurants, but the most polite answer was " we prefer to teach somebody and have things done OUR way" (manager from Olive Garden). So, I guess there is only one way to go. My own business. My dream is French restaurant with my favorite classic recipes, garden and pond with swans (they will probably die soon - it's over 100 F here in the summertime). May be sometime about 10 years from now. The town is not good for that anyways. It is a small texas border town, what to say - mexican food is still number one in here.
So, for now I've decided to start with something small, because i don't have a lot of money to support a regular sit down restaurant for a long time, I want to establish a business name for the company. I don't want to stay 20 hours in the restaurant. And yes, i want to get some money from there. I am planning to open a small rotisserie. i am leasing a place from my sister-in-law's strip mall. It is a mid-mid-low income area, with many small businesses, schools - people need lunch place and there are no many options around. The idea is simple - rotisserie chicken, whole and quarter meals. Salads, rotisserie ribs, brisket and chicken wings (may be). Nothing fancy. I don't want to have a range or grill, nothing with open flame, because I don't want to invest too much (regulations, regulations). It is mainly to go, though we have 6 tables inside. I am thinking of opening 3 places within 2.5-3 years and add pizza. Generally speaking, i want to sell whatever can be good for people to buy for lunch or dinner when they have no chance to cook.
I am really into the pizza idea, but, unfortunately, I cannot have pizza now, and i know that it sells here! But requires too much overhead which i can't afford now. I guess, I will very likely have to work too much there which is impossible now (I am expecting the baby) and i don't want to postpone my plans because of this. 
Does it sound reasonable? Or i am seriously missing something?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You are seriously missing quite a few things: 
A serious business plan, including:

An analysis of the area in terms of any kind of take out
An analysis of the particular location
An analysis of what types of foods are and/or might be most successful in that neighborhood
Either existing or a plan to obtain necessary capitalization (which from your post appears to be much greater than you believe)
You also seem to be missing a realistic understanding of the amount of time you'll have to spend and the willingness to devote it.

Although there is always a place for optimism, your plans for expansion seem premature.

Most restaurants fail. Most of those fail fairly soon. And most of those fail for one of two reasons, or their combination: Poor locaction, and/or under-capitalization.

Still, a lot of people have made it on a shoe-string by providing great food at a reasonable price and throwing in a modicum of business sense. Why not you?

Good luck,
BDL


----------



## irina (Jun 8, 2008)

boar_d_laze,

I appreciate you reply, thank you much! Of course I couldn't post my whole business plan here, SBA guys helped me with that really very much, but I do miss some things there, thank you again.


----------

